# Removing Constant GPS Symbol



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I remember trying to do this without success (blank space left over) and idk if an easy solution was already posted but this worked for me. 6th post down on 3rd page: http://www.s3forums.com/forum/galaxy-s3-help/750-q-how-do-i-remove-gps-icon-notification-bar-3.html

Edit: idk if it's better to choose zip align after saving it so I just choose no.


----------

